

Spring cleaning: Five Google projects that need to die - bane
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/04/spring-cleaning-five-google-projects-that-need-to-die/

======
amits89
I checked the list, i would say yes to Orkut because Google is focused on
Google+ but i am wondering why quick office and Google Now? Google is
aggressive on Google Now they released this in-order to compete with Apple
Siri, but best part is Google Now is available to mac & iPhone user if they
are using Google chrome. Last but not the least there are project like Google
Glass and many other which need to be removed because they are just eating
money and resource in my opinion.

